# Tchaikovsky



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

and






Dance of the sugar plum fairy, Russian Dance, Chinese Dance, and Flower waltz especially, are my favs.

People like this, are genii. The arrangement, attention to tiny details, and the co-ordination of the individual sounds and notes, are amazing.

I'm not a musical expert, and don't know the correct terminology for technically dismantling this type of music. But what I do know, is that I appreciate it.


----------

